# Best oil to run in the 2.8L 30V V6



## 89jett (Jan 28, 2003)

Just wondering what is the best oil to run in the 2.8 30V V6 any suggestions would be great.

Thanks


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

89jett said:


> Just wondering what is the best oil to run in the 2.8 30V V6 any suggestions would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Just use any decent oil of the recommended grade (0W40?). It's probably going to burn about a quart every 3,000 miles anyway, so there's no point in putting in expensive synthetic oil.


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

O_o said:


> Just use any decent oil of the recommended grade (0W40?). _*It's probably going to burn about a quart every 3,000 miles anyway,*_ so there's no point in putting in expensive synthetic oil.


ha,... no kidding. Although I get a hell of a deal on M1 0-40 to the point where it costs almost the same as the conventional so I do put the expensive stuff in there.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*shrug* Mine never burned any oil at all, even ran synthetic.


----------



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

first of all, 0w40 is not recommended for those engines, 5w40, 10w40, 5w50 and 15w50 if its really hot. You can run 5w40 all year round but synthetic is the way to go. I used to use conventional 10w30 and 5w30 in the winter, but ever since i switched to synthetic i never went back because I go a longer interval i.e. instead of 5,000 km 7-10k km. 

check the owners manual but 0w40 is more common in mercs and maybe in these engines from the factory. if you have over 200,000 km you can run a thicker oil.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*hm*



YavoR32 said:


> first of all, 0w40 is not recommended for those engines, 5w40, 10w40, 5w50 and 15w50 if its really hot. You can run 5w40 all year round but synthetic is the way to go. I used to use conventional 10w30 and 5w30 in the winter, but ever since i switched to synthetic i never went back because I go a longer interval i.e. instead of 5,000 km 7-10k km.
> 
> check the owners manual but 0w40 is more common in mercs and maybe in these engines from the factory. if you have over 200,000 km you can run a thicker oil.


 5w40 is what I run in my car. :thumbup:


----------

